# Spec D LED Halo Projector Headlights (Black)



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The RIGHT way is to retrofit real projectors with OE D2S hid bulbs into stock headlamps. Aftermarket projector headlamps with hid bulbs only offer a "slight" improvement over putting them in the stockers. But in the end the lighting performance is still very poor.

www.theretrofitsource.com


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> The RIGHT way is to retrofit real projectors with OE D2S hid bulbs into stock headlamps. Aftermarket projector headlamps with hid bulbs only offer a "slight" improvement over putting them in the stockers. But in the end the lighting performance is still very poor.
> 
> www.theretrofitsource.com


^^This.

Most, if not all aftermarket projectors that are currently made for our car use projector lenses that are cloudy and/or have imperfections, diminishing any sort of lights you put in them. If you actually want to get better overall lighting, you need to either do a retrofit, or upgrade your wiring harness as XtremeRevolution did in this thread: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Another idea is to retrofit those headlight assemblies.


----------



## Edenwolf (Dec 10, 2014)

The lighting output of using aftermarket halogen projector vs stock headlights will be about the same though right, surely the aftermarkwts won't be worse?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes they can, the aftermarket projectors can be very spotty with light output. Halogen stock vs halogen aftermarket projector the stock will have better output. I retrofitted mine and love them.


----------



## Squirt (Apr 16, 2015)

I bought a pair of aftermarket headlights with the double LED U with projectors. There not bad by anymeans. more light focused on the road, sweet look, and cheaper than what you would pay from the retrofitstore. Cruze headlights have a strong sealant and baking them would take forever.....couple of my friends tried retrofitting there and ruined there headlights having to buy new ones. DRLs are nice looking but require cutting and splicing from your factory harness which probably would void any warranty you have. Also taking out your headlights requires you to remove your front bumper if you haven't looked into that as well


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Squirt do you have pics of your lights i am interested to see them


----------

